# Heavy Bleeding after IUI BFN.



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Hiya,

I had a BFN yesterday from DIUI#5, and AF started the same day ~ natural cycle, no meds.  75mg aspirin daily.  
I'm CD2 today, and for the first time in my life, I'm having a 'heavy' period!  
Its almost like my bleeding after my M/C at 11 weeks ~ I know its NOT a m/c, but I wonder why such a heavy bleed?   
TMI  but its almsot like someone turned a tap on the past hour or so.  Its like I'm wetting myself, but with blood!     I've also noticed a small clot, no bigger than the size of a 5p piece, but I never clot normally.  
I use 'Always' towels, and on a normal month, I don't use a full pack.  I've used 4 today already! (a lot for me!)

Could it be the aspirin?  I took it last month too, and didnt notice any side effects like this?

Marie xx


----------



## jue jue 2 (Feb 17, 2005)

Hi Marielou
Sorry i can't help with the answer to your question but i just wanted to say soory tx hasn't work sending you a   
Take care 
love jue jue 2xxx


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

It does sound like a cumilative affect from the asprin so may be how periods are going to be for now due to being on the Asprin.

Ruth


----------

